# whats the difference between a homer and a racing pigeon?



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

??? i'm just wondering because i have both. would i be able to fly them together?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes because they are both the same. It's just racing pigeons have been bred for generations based on race results, and 'plain homers' have just been kept and flown for fun. I have birds from my first homers that have done pretty good in races. And the man who owned and bred their parents did not race, just flew homers for fun. So they're all the same, it's just some can handle racing better than others. All racers are homers but not all homers can be racers


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Every racing pigeon is a homing pigeon. But not every homing pigeon is a racing pigeon. Just like Bill Gates is a human being. But not every human being is Bill Gates.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

yes like you said the racing pigeon is a homer because off its homing instinkt ,


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I'd say a racing pigeon is a bird that has been entered in a race. Homing is the breed, racing is the occupation.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Speed......


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*A Homer comes home ........A Racing pigeon comes home FASTER* GEORGE


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Money Money Money


----------



## Abc loft (Dec 30, 2020)

I love show homers


----------

